# My 180 gallon tank and a few fish pics.



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey guys/gals, Its been a while since I have posted anything so I think ill share some new pics. I just did a filter clean and a WC, so the water has some particles in it.

Heres the full tank left to right.


























And the full shot. 








Younger male Red hump geophagus.








Still a young male but a bit shorter bodied and more mature.









Enjoy!.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Those fishies are livin large


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

wow very nice...so this is what you have been upto? lol


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Haha yes they are. I have been changing things over a long period of time really, you know how it goes. But yeah raising those fry and growing Vals haha. Now the fry are trying to reproduce, but no new fry ever survive in there. I am also growing out some Orange head geos to hopefully get a spawning pair. lol... I can see 3 female RHG holding as I am typing. Crazy.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Really nice Kelly where did you pick up your tank. I need to sneak one in when hubby goes hunting lol.


----------



## Tark77 (Sep 6, 2010)

Wow, really nice. I love the natural look to the aquarium and how it gives the fish many options for comfort (plants, rocks, open water)


----------



## Tark77 (Sep 6, 2010)

What kind of lighting are you using for this tank? I am looking at a 180-265 gallon myself and am wondering what kind of lighting it would need. Do you use CO2?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

The Vallisneria jungle is very impressive. Once the hygophelia has grown in more I think it will ballance out this long aquarium very nicely. I beleive i remember seeing a photo of this tank long ago and it looks to have grown well.

I see a fluval FX5 for filtration, but what's your lighting? dosing?

Are the Geos and microgeos the sole inhabitants? any future additions? I think a top dwelling schooling fish would look ace in there.

Beautiful tank!


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Pat!.

Well I bought the aquarium from Big als and moved it with the help of my brother. That was a pain in the butt. I wish I had waited another month because I seen one being sold for 1/3 of the price on here arg lol... Good luck sneaking one in. I am sure your hubby wont notice haha.

Thanks Tark77.

The fish love it and when there is any aggression that jungle gives them the hiding place they need. The lighting is the basic fixture that came with the tank when I bought it, 4x 30watt fluorescents, I have two marine glows in there and two 6700k. I dont use any ferts or CO2. everything grows slow but manages nicely. 

Thanks Will Hayward. I have always wanted a val jungle, its pretty awesome.

Yeah I have changed it up quite a bit and I think this is getting to the point of finished. I plan to keep the two adult red hump geos, 3 orange head geos and the microgeos the rest which are RHG fry I am selling off. I am thinking of a tetra or some type of schooling fish to add in the future too. Hopefully they wont fit in the mouth of the geos. Possibly some apistos too. 

I also have a pea puffer in there for snail control and he does a heck of a job. I have not seen any snails in a few weeks. lucky I have a supply from my other tanks for him.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

very nice tank man


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

*Schooling fish*

That sounds like a nice group. I can see you're having fun with the south/central Am. Cichlids which are so unlike the Africans. If you add more dwarf cichlids to the mix, be sure to thinken the hygro patches around the rocks. I'm sure they would use the val for cover but I find they tend to like to stay nearer to rocks also. Maybe for caves, maybe for laying surfaces, not sure.

Just some suggestions: dwarf neon rainbows, silver hatchets, scissor tail tetras or Congo tetras might complement your cichlids very well. And some of those tend to stay near the surface which would look nice.

Also, if you sell your geos and cash in well, some roselike barbs would look great swimming back and forth as they do, in that length of tank.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks a ton for the suggestions. I was thinking hatchets too for the top... They are one of my favorites actually, so I may get a school going in some time. The hygro looks great and i plan to get more also. I am giving it a couple weeks to see how well it does in the tank first since I dont dose or do co2 etc. The wood in the middle thats near the edge of the vals has a few caves in it that they dwarfs would love too.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Tropicana said:


> Thanks a ton for the suggestions. I was thinking hatchets too for the top... They are one of my favorites actually, so I may get a school going in some time. The hygro looks great and i plan to get more also. I am giving it a couple weeks to see how well it does in the tank first since I dont dose or do co2 etc. The wood in the middle thats near the edge of the vals has a few caves in it that they dwarfs would love too.


Hey the tanks awesome!- I couldn't help thinking what else could be added. 
Have you thought about a small catfish school? or something like a botia? Botia sidthimunki would have fun playing in the vals.

Hatchets are a fav of mine too. They are so uniquely shaped, can fly, stay visible most of the time, and get a perfect size for a schooling fish. What's not to like right? I'd have some, but at current have open tops.

I think Hygro wil do well in your tank. A few fertiliser pellets broken into peices placed right near the roots will give them an easy boost. Might take a few weeks to acclimate but it should take off. Oh- I use API root tabs, but also have some of the old cone-shape blocks.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Haha thanks, actually I have. Currently i have 10 Aeneus corydoras and i plan to get more once I have more cash. Ill grab the ferts for the hygro too.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Corys rock!! I have 2 peppered corys, 6 Pygmy corys and I think 6 more in second tank. Looking to have about 20 pygmies in the 38gallon and about 10 in the ten gal. 
I'm not a fan of the albino aeneus though 
I was thinking some honeycomb catfish would look good in your tank.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice tank


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Will Hayward said:


> Corys rock!! I have 2 peppered corys, 6 Pygmy corys and I think 6 more in second tank. Looking to have about 20 pygmies in the 38gallon and about 10 in the ten gal.
> I'm not a fan of the albino aeneus though
> I was thinking some honeycomb catfish would look good in your tank.


I have never seen honeycomb cats before they are pretty neat. I am also not a fan of albinos for the most part. nice cory cats!.



DaFishMan said:


> Nice tank


Thanks!.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice setup. The fish must love it.


----------



## Kurare (Oct 8, 2010)

Nice tank, but that's one hell of a nice picture!
What camera did you use???


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Kurare, Its a basic Canon starter kit lens 18-55mm, on a Canon Rebel EX body.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

wow I like uo swim down there


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

great looking tank man, some happy looking geos there for sure.

i've always enjoyed a school of larger cat fish like brochis spendens in a larger tank like yours. and their emerald green would go great with the colour of your plants. what, no plecos? 

my fry are getting bigger and bigger by the day too


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks guys, Yeah I am going to be moving in 2 months... So this baby will be torn down. I am not sure what I will be doing with it once i move(setup wise) But I am going to have to get rid of all the fry first.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey Kelly where are you moving to Once I get my Tank set back up Iam redecorating it I can take some fry off your hands should be ready in about a week.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Well I am moving up to Orillia actually. Thanks! that would be great .


----------



## frozen-fire (Jul 25, 2006)

Stunning set-up.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks!, Well I am fully moved and I have not taken any full tank shots yet. But i was able to get some shots of my F1 Orange head geos.

And a scratch i found... Ugh i hate moving for these reasons. Any ideas on how to clean that scratch up?. Thanks


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Tropicana said:


> Thanks!, Well I am fully moved and I have not taken any full tank shots yet. But i was able to get some shots of my F1 Orange head geos.
> 
> And a scratch i found... Ugh i hate moving for these reasons. Any ideas on how to clean that scratch up?. Thanks


Damn sucks to hear about the scratch. Where exactly is it? Right in plain sight? Not easy to buff out scratches from glass....Worth a shot since it's on the outside I imagine. I've never attempted to buff glass but I heard you use a compound called cerium oxide. Good luck!


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

It is on the outside located about 8 inches below the brace on the right side of the tank. So your guaranteed to see it while checking out the aquarium. Ill check out that compound too.


----------



## Dabigmandan (Nov 13, 2010)

If it were a little higher up, I would have just tried to cover it up with a thermometer or something. But 8 inches down... That might look kinda weird.


----------

